# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  media để xem được nhạc hình?

## trangnt

máy em ko thể nào xem được media hình nhỉ, em phải cài phần mềm gì?

----------


## Boom

có rất nhiều bạn ạ. window media player có sẵn trong window cũng chạy đc mà bạn. nếu nó ko chạy đc có thể là do máy bạn bị lỗi hoặc do file nhạc hình của bạn có đuôi mà media ko hỗ trợ. bạn có thể sử dụng k-lite codec pack. cái này chạy đc hầu hết các định dạng hiện hay. đây là link down cho bạn: http://fileforum.betanews.com/detail/klite-codec-pack-full/1094057842/3
nếu ko down đc từ link trên bạn có thể search trong google cũng có rất nhiều. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] chúc bạn vui vẻ!

----------


## Nlseo01

trong bản win có tịch hợp săm media mà, máy bạn bị lỗi đriver sound rồi, cài lại đi nhé

----------


## sonanh3082

bạn down mega codec pack về cài vào là ok ngay. có gì thắc mắc thì liên hệ mình nhé:
y!m: changcodon_hacker
mail: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------

